

Shirky: The Semantic Web, Syllogism, and Worldview (2003) - andor
http://www.shirky.com/writings/semantic_syllogism.html

======
andor
Some of his deductions are flawed: In the Nike example, he confuses
implication with equivalence. Also, uncertainty can be modeled with
probabilistic logics ("people in France speak French with probability .95").
But most if it seems still true. Ten years later I don't see any popular
applications, RDF is not a very popular exchange format, and most of the
available data is published by projects with the explicit goal of creating
data for the semantic web (DBpedia).

